# Red Eucalyptus Hollowform



## WoodLove (Jun 12, 2014)

I haven't posted much lately so I decided to get out to the woodshop and turn a chunk of red eucalyptus. I make it a point to pick one day per week to try new things and stretch my woodturning skills. I stink at making finials so I challenged myself to turn a nice finial out of ziricote. I then decided my "skills building" exercise would be to make a ribbon finial that wraps around the ziricote finial...... on my 3rd attempt this was the result. the ribbon finial is made from stabilized spalted beech and it 1/16 of an inch thick...... a little thicker than I plan on making them in the future....... vessel size: 7 wide x 5 high, finial 1.25 wide x 4 high...... overall height 9 inches.
C & C welcomed.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks fantastic, Jamie! I don't even know how to begin to make a ribbon finial!


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 12, 2014)

You did a Great job! That is outstanding. 
David


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 12, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> You did a Great job! That is outstanding.
> David





PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Looks fantastic, Jamie! I don't even know how to begin to make a ribbon finial!



Yeah, what these guys both said ... 

(And how the heck do you make a ribbon finial? I'd never heard of one till now.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2014)

I was so busy looking at the finial, I forgot to look at the HF. Jamie it is all fantastic. That ribbon just takes it up 2 notches on the bar.

Ray


----------



## Sprung (Jun 12, 2014)

Fantastic! And the ribbon is outstanding! Can't even begin to fathom how you'd go about making that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2014)

Outstanding! so much going on there...


----------



## Norm192 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pretty work!


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 12, 2014)

Really sweet! I've never seen that done before.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

thats a beut Jamie great work


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice! It's a challenge to make the ribbon-there's so many ways for it to break!


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 13, 2014)

Perhaps I will do a tutorial on making ribbon finials....... hmmm.......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 13, 2014)

Outstanding piece of artwork !


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice work, wouldn't have a clue on how to make the ribbon like that


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 13, 2014)

It's simple.....
Ya get a spindle. And mount it in that thingy, use the other thingy to do that thing. The grab a thing and get it to where ya want it. Take the whatchamacallit and get that done. The use that one thing to take care of that piece and then do that final thing and who lah!.... Ya have it...... A ribbon finial. Simple right?.... 

Ok, I will do a tutorial on ribbon finials..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 13, 2014)

If there were hills in FL I'd say that was some perfect hillbilly right there... so swampbilly I guess! 
Guys I swear he gives directions way better than that!


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 13, 2014)

That is an outstanding piece!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Super in my book !!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2014)

Fantastic piece Jamie! The finial does steal the show from a very nice Hollow Form. Great job!


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 17, 2014)

In the next day or so I will post a tutorial for those of you that would like to turn a ribbon finial. I will post it in the classroom. I am looking forward to seeing some of you try this technique.....,I think you will find it simple to do and the results are awesome.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW Awesome


----------

